# Our Herd :)



## HoosierShadow

I haven't posted much on the forum lately, been so busy the past couple of months! 
I went out the other day and took some misc. pics of the goats and thought I'd share some.

We did have 16, but one of the bucks left today. 
10 are 6mos, 1 is almost 5mo, the other 5 are adult does. All of the young goats are my kids 4-H goats.

The bucks trying to persuade the wethers to 'bring the chicks over' to the fence lol! Ajax, Marshall and Bernie <Bernie left today for his new home>.










The race is on! Bean <white> and Sierra were racing to the bridge!


















Sierra is determined to win!!!




































We don't typically let the young does run with the adult does, along with the wethers, but it was a very 'peaceful' fun evening.









Snow White and her 2yo daughter, Pandora









Wysteria <3yo & mom to Dixie & Sierra>









Sierra and her mama, Wysteria









Dixie <1 1/2yr>, her daughter Bean <5mo>, then Dixie's 6mo 1/2 siblings Sierra, and Prince <fighting with Laval>, and Misty is the red doe on the back left.









Sierra and Bean









Prince, his silly mama Wysteria and Luna









Rosie is in a hurry!


















Misty









Maggie is the youngest <Luna's daughter>



























Luna









My oldest daughter with Dixie and Bean









Maggie leading the way!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Marshall









Snow White









We love her, and I think she loves us too!



























I didn't get any decent pics of the bucks, but took these with my phone a few days ago when hubby was working on their shelter
Ajax, Bernie and Marshall aka 'The Brats' all are 6mo lol









They wanted my husband's digging bar, apparently it's an awesome horn scratcher!









Marshall makes me laugh, he's like 'Dude, can you hold that bar over here for me?'









Ajax is such a sweetie, he's so laid back and so far he has a great personality. My 8yo daughter shows him at the fairs!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I absolutely love your photos!! Your herd looks so happy.  I am in love with Sierra, Pandora, and Snow White. Now I am tempted to post some of my own, lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Love the pics!  Sierra turned out great! The buck kids look good too


----------



## RPC

Candice I looked at the pictures and thought Luna was martini for a second. Besides Luna having horns they look like twins right now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone  They are our brats, they give us a hard time but we adore them! 

Roger - isn't it funny how similar some of them can be? I really love Luna, her only downfall is she is very small, I think losing her big sis earlier this year, mourning, then dealing with toxemia really stunted her  She is a sweetie, and will be the first one we breed, in fact, we may start putting her and Dixie in with Marshall now for January babies. After all of the drama last winter I want her to be the first one to kid. 

We're going to aim for January and late February babies from the other 4 mom's, as the kids market wethers are just too big this year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Great pictures as always! I LOVE the pictures of Sierra and Bean racing!!


----------



## RPC

My plan was to have may babies again because it was so easy and I didn't worry about them freezing to death if I am not there when they kid. But Noone will buy bucklings in the summer and I had alot of people asking at the fair if I would have show wethers next year. So it looks like if I can get my kidding room cleaned out we will be breeding this month for 4-H kids next year.


----------



## Mike_CHS

I keep telling myself that sheep are all I want and then look at one of these threads and all my planning goes out the door.  You do have some happy looking critters.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Those are amazing photos. I try, but I get lots of blurry fur streaks instead of clear pics of goats and children in motion. I especially loved the race pics and the photos of the white doe snuggling with your daughter. <3


----------



## ms_mac

Beautiful animals. Thank you for sharing the pictures. I feel the love you have for them. 
Ms Mac


----------



## GodsGarden

Lovely, just simply lovely.


----------



## Tenacross

They look great Candice.


----------



## toth boer goats

I love it, all are happy campers.


----------



## minibarn

Awesome pictures as usual! I love Sierra! Fun race pics too!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much I really appreciate  They have been a lot of fun, but also a lot of work this summer! 4 of the does are on browse/grass only this summer, we'll be starting them back on grain/free choice hay in a few weeks. Luna is back on grain, and hay, and is a bit spoiled, she is out with the does during the day, and in with the wether's at night. I wanted to put her with the young does, but she wants to pull out Maggie's yellow ear tag! She's a strange doe, as the scrapie tag has never bothered her, just the yellow one! lol.

I posted about the kids show accomplishments in the 4-H section. Here are a few misc. pics from the shows

Marshall - thinks he should eat from the bottom lol









Hi Mom!









Wethers - Kragger and Laval. 









Ajax and my youngest daughter have been a perfect match, he is such a sweetheart.









Sierra is usually super naughty, she's quite funny to watch sometimes, but when she has her game face on, you know it! 









Rosie says 'who needs to stand to eat?'









Maggie - it tastes better when I can stand in it!









Tues I was trimming feet & worming, and we brought the Guinea Pigs out to enjoy some fresh air. The goats all took turns checking them out and walking off. 
Except Luna, she froze up like a statue and just stared at them for the longest time lol!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I absolutely love the doe with the ear tag 0059. She looks like she has been drinking chocolate milk, lol!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love those pics, "Hi Mom is hilarious.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Marshall is a total goofball! He is definitely a brat at times lol! I love spending time with Marshall and Ajax, they are sweet boys. I think Marshall will be pushy when he is older, but right now he minds his manners. Ajax is a 'sweet, innocent' boy, he tries to rub on you which is a no-no, but he loves hugs, he'll rest his head in your arms and look into your eyes ♥ 

Tag 0059 is Maggie, she is the youngest, and she is my son's baby girl, she is very special to us all, as she was sort of my son's miracle baby after a very hard & heartbreaking end to our kidding season this past winter.

I laugh when I see the picture of Luna and the Guinea Pigs. She is a very opinionated doe, lol. She is a bit spoiled, since she is bottom of the pecking order we try to pamper her a bit. This morning she was running around the barn area after feeding time, and every time I would call her or say her name, she'd just look at me, and start talking back, we had a decent conversation going there for a while, got a little serious too! Until she realized I had set her out some fresh hay lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## PearlandOpal

What a great looking group you have, family and goats! Made me smile!!


----------



## 1956gritsgal

*Goats as pets*

It seems that everyone on the goat spot owns goats for meat or milking. I joined last year but haven't been back on in awhile because I'm not interested in selling goats for meat and not interested in using or selling milk. We want just a few for pets that will be gentle with children because my 5 and 6 year old grandkids will be around. They would like one to have and will "take care of but wants me too when they are not here". I see where that train is going. I am finishing preparations to start building our new home on 5 acres in rural central Florida. I may move my quarter horse to there also. Any suggestions on types of goats just as pet? Maybe one to even use in 4H program?


----------



## 1956gritsgal

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that there are coyotes in the area. I have several dogs but they stay inside most of the time. Inside all the time at night. Beagles.


----------



## slug1

Love these pictures! We live in Denver and have 2 dwarf does and 8 chickens. Our backyard is the mini-farm in the neighborhood, but everyone enjoys stopping by to have a look at our "critters". We love ours too!


----------



## slug1

For the goats as pets question... we have young nieces & nephews... age 1 up to 6 years old. Our dwarf girls are "sisters" and are just 2 years old now. But they are VERY gentle, they don't charge towards the children. They just love being petted and soak up the attention. We don't have them for any other reason but being great pets. Don't want to milk them, so no breeding them. They're just fun animals! Have fun.


----------



## PearlandOpal

Our goats are pets, too! We live in the woods and have coyotes around as well. Someone suggested a donkey as they will make noise and fight off a coyote. I'm not sure if it works, but we got one (Myrtle) and haven't had a problem with them - even in the dead of winter. We have two dogs who, like your's are inside. Donkeys are cheap to keeo and we ended up falling in love with Myrtle, she's one of the herd now! Good luck!!


----------



## 1956gritsgal

Thanks for the response to my goat as pets question. Is it the opinion then that dwarf goats may be the most gentle and safe? Funny that you should mention donkey. We have also thought of getting one ourselves. Heard they don't like dogs though and wouldn't want to hurt mine. But I guess it's a good thing they don't on the other hand because of coyotes. Can't make up my mind on that. Are goats easy keepers?


----------



## LittleNanny

Great looking goats.


----------



## LittleNanny

*pet goats*

Our 1st goats were pygmies. All have made great pets. At that time all of our bucks were intact, so eventually they did develope attitudes ...and the smell  So they were sold. But wethers do make good pets ..as well as does. Also in time we figured out that ours were actually part Nigerian Dwarf. We do milk a few of our does. Our big milker gives 1quart twice a day at peak milking. She is ND/Pygmy mix. But our goats are still pretty much pets. We live in the country and there ARE coyotes. But oddly we never had a problem with coyotes..just the neighbors dogs. :'( Our outside dogs are good with the goats & apparently scare away coyotes...just not the dogs.


----------



## PearlandOpal

We have a german shepherd and a catahoula. The donkey and the german shepherd had some issues, it's a tentative relationship, but they do OK now. The catahoula has never had a problem with the donkey. It might depend on the breed? Myrtle ran down and kicked the german shepherd a few times and the dog has learned, LOL!


----------



## Karen

What a gorgeous crew you have there! I love Maggie's set of pictures! You should sooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! Or any of them, really!


----------



## 1956gritsgal

Mine are beagles and a pit bull. My pit is more gentle and minds better than any one of the beagles ever did. I'm sure many here are anti-pit but I assure you they are really the best dogs ever. It's the people not the dog. The media is most of the problem. A pit bites someone, usually in response to something done to them, it's front page. Any other breed it's back page if at all. Vets and even quite a few animal control people confirm this. Used to be German Shepards, Rottys, Dobermans. Sorry, I got on my soapbox. Nothing do with goats. Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'll take it all in consideration. I was thinking about miniature goats of some kind or those "fainting goats" but I'm afraid if something did get in they'd not be able to get away.


----------

